# UCE CC Nor-Cal Regional Picnic ∙



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

We know it has been a while, but the time is finally here. The entire Northern California region of UCE CC is hosting our family picnic at Oak Grove Regional Park in Stockton, CA. The date will be Sunday, May 1, 2005. We will be getting a flyer out in the near future, I just wanted to let everyone know. There will be no organized hop, but the overflow parking area is big enough for those that want to nose up. Show cars only will be permitted in the parking area adjacent to the picnic area, so shine 'em up. All clubs are welcome, but if you could possibly let us know if you are coming, it would be appreciated. Of course we all know how we ride so there will be no alcohol permitted, and leave your attitudes at home. This is a family event, so load up the kids as we will have jumpers and activities for them also. Just pm me for more info or flyer info...when we print them up.
Hope to see all of you there, everyone is welcome. 
Onelove Y Paz,
Robert


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WHAT'S UP BRO? HOW'S EVERYBODY? :wave: TELL KITA I SAID WHAT'S SHAKIN.YOU DAMN WELL I'M GOING TO BE THERE WITH THE GREAT BIG UCE FAMILY!!!!!! :worship: :worship: I'LL SEE WHAT I COULD DO AND BRING SOME HOPPERS............PAULY  


P.S. CALL ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey, the day before is going to be the UOP show here too...we will probably be there too. If you need a place to stay, hit me up.  . Depending on participation, I will see if I need to set up a hotel or two. I hope that they post their show flyer up pretty soon too...it is a great show.


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

I will try to get my club out there, but if not I will be there with my family for sure.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jan 30 2005, 07:14 AM
> *Hey, the day before is going to be the UOP show here too...we will probably be there too.  If you need a place to stay, hit me up.  .  Depending on participation, I will see if I need to set up a hotel or two.  I hope that they post their show flyer up pretty soon too...it is a great show.
> [snapback]2659578[/snapback]​*


When is this UOP Show? Any details on it yet?


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

You know Low Creations C.C will be there to support . We're Family!


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

FEARNONE INTHE HOUSE SEE YOU HOMIES AT THE PARK :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

right on right on.......I'll be there fo sho..........


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

SOCIOS....will be there....


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Jan 30 2005, 12:15 PM
> *I will try to get my club out there, but if not I will be there with my family for sure.
> [snapback]2660064[/snapback]​*


you know im always down to roll, i just dont know if i'll have the 68 ready though


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Couple more details...food will be $2 a plate, unless you got your ride, then you get a free ticket for the food. There will be jumpers for the kids, pinatas, asada, chicken, rice , beans, cake, People's Choice trophy, lots of fun, and hopefully lots of rides. No alcohol allowed, we don't need no chotas there to hassle us. Leave you attitudes at home as this is a family event. We will be reserving the parking lot right up to the grass for all the show rides, so shine it up and bring it out. You all should be ready since the UOP show is the day before (hope they don't mind), and we are ready to have fun. Hope to see all of you there.
Onelove Y Paz, 
Robert


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

ragz 2 envy will be there


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LoLystics Car Club will be in the house.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Brown Society CC will try to roll out there. I have it marked on my calender, so haber que pasa.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I JUST WANT TO GO TO MEET VANNESSA :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 3 2005, 09:45 PM
> *Couple more details...food will be $2 a plate, unless you got your ride, then you get a free ticket for the food.  There will be jumpers for the kids, pinatas, asada, chicken, rice , beans, cake, People's Choice trophy, lots of fun, and hopefully lots of rides.  No alcohol allowed, we don't need no chotas there to hassle us.  Leave you attitudes at home as this is a family event.  We will be reserving the parking lot right up to the grass for all the show rides, so shine it up and bring it out.  You all should be ready since the UOP show is the day before (hope they don't mind), and we are ready to have fun.  Hope to see all of you there.
> Onelove Y Paz,
> Robert
> [snapback]2680839[/snapback]​*


Hey Robert...how does a "Photographers Choice" trophy or plaque sound???? of course sponsored by El Toro......let me know how much it would cost.....


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 4 2005, 05:48 PM
> *I JUST WANT TO GO TO MEET VANNESSA :biggrin:
> [snapback]2684742[/snapback]​*


What Vanessa are you talking about? :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 4 2005, 06:54 PM
> *What Vanessa are you talking about?  :dunno:
> [snapback]2684766[/snapback]​*


THE FREAKY VANNESSA :uh: WELL IF SHES THERE


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 4 2005, 06:13 PM
> *THE FREAKY VANNESSA :uh: WELL IF SHES THERE
> [snapback]2684826[/snapback]​*


   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 4 2005, 07:17 PM
> *    :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2684844[/snapback]​*


THE GIRL THEY POST UP ON LAYITLOW,THE THICK CHICK GUEY :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 4 2005, 06:40 PM
> *THE GIRL THEY POST UP ON LAYITLOW,THE THICK CHICK GUEY :uh:
> [snapback]2684936[/snapback]​*


I kinda thought her, but what the hell is she going to de doing way the hell up here, she's from LA. That's Keith's lady, guey.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 4 2005, 07:49 PM
> *I kinda thought her, but what the hell is she going to de doing way the hell up here, she's from LA. That's Keith's lady, guey.
> [snapback]2684961[/snapback]​*


I KNOW BUT THERE AINT NOTHING WRONG I MEETING HER GUEY :uh: YOU KNOW WERE NOT ALL A WALKING HORMONE LIKE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 4 2005, 06:50 PM
> *I KNOW BUT THERE AINT NOTHING WRONG I MEETING HER GUEY :uh: YOU KNOW WERE NOT ALL A WALKING HORMONE LIKE YOU :biggrin:
> [snapback]2684963[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 4 2005, 06:49 PM
> *I kinda thought her, but what the hell is she going to de doing way the hell up here, she's from LA. That's Keith's lady, guey.
> [snapback]2684961[/snapback]​*



Keith is Kita's homie, I'll ask him to invite him...there will be some gente from down there coming up to kick it with us, so you never know!!!
Robert


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Man I hope my car is ready. I would love to bust it out for the first time at the picnic.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Just2dvs_@Feb 4 2005, 08:42 PM
> *Man I hope my car is ready. I would love to bust it out for the first time at the picnic.
> [snapback]2685347[/snapback]​*



nice goal, but don't push too hard!!  :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Yeah I know it will probably be with Miguel in Antioch at that time. Have you seen my progress pics in Post your ride?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 4 2005, 09:39 PM
> *Keith is Kita's homie, I'll ask him to invite him...there will be some gente from down there coming up to kick it with us, so you never know!!!
> Robert
> [snapback]2685337[/snapback]​*


Beto...what about the photographer's choice award.....let me know....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SHARKSIDE SHOULD BE THERE.........


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 4 2005, 10:40 PM
> *THE GIRL THEY POST UP ON LAYITLOW,THE THICK CHICK GUEY :uh:
> [snapback]2684936[/snapback]​*



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

man thats tight, even the bay area riders are coming through.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 7 2005, 01:45 PM
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2692896[/snapback]​*



Damn Homie, it sounds like San Jo will be well represented!! :thumbsup: If you guys are going to come to the show the day before, let me know, I can do some scouting for some rooms for your clubs.
Robert


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 7 2005, 01:45 PM
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2692896[/snapback]​*



Damn Homie, it sounds like San Jo will be well represented!! :thumbsup: If you guys are going to come to the show the day before, let me know, I can do some scouting for some rooms for your clubs.
Robert


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Just spoke to Kita today. My dad (SLAMN78) and I will be there!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 7 2005, 09:53 PM
> *Damn Homie, it sounds like San Jo will be well represented!! :thumbsup: If you guys are going to come to the show the day before, let me know, I can do some scouting for some rooms for your clubs.
> Robert
> [snapback]2694644[/snapback]​*


good lookin out bro, but we have some gente that stays in town, will just crash in there pad :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 8 2005, 03:25 AM
> *good lookin out bro, but we have some gente that stays in town, will just crash in there pad :biggrin:
> [snapback]2695575[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

can't wait...had a blast last year.....


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 5 2005, 12:28 PM
> *Beto...what about the photographer's choice award.....let me know....
> [snapback]2687048[/snapback]​*



Hey, that sounds like a good idea...must be chosen soley by photographers!! Let me know if you are down.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 10 2005, 09:53 PM
> *Hey, that sounds like a good idea...must be chosen soley by photographers!!  Let me know if you are down.
> [snapback]2709245[/snapback]​*


well what I wanna do is sponsor a trophy and throw in an 8x10 to the winner.....sooooo let me know.....I'm down you knowwwwwwwwwwww....


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 11 2005, 12:43 PM
> *well what I wanna do is sponsor a trophy and throw in an 8x10 to the winner.....sooooo let me know.....I'm down you knowwwwwwwwwwww....
> [snapback]2712365[/snapback]​*



sounds like you got the plan...get it and have it!! Or do you want ot use our supplier?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Impalas will be there  :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 12 2005, 06:40 PM
> *Impalas will be there   :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2717106[/snapback]​*


do you know if Flip got the info for your calendar??


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 12 2005, 05:41 PM
> *do you know if Flip got the info for your calendar??
> [snapback]2717113[/snapback]​*



Not sure if Flip updated the Merced site for this event, It's onthe main site, if you go to www.impalascarclub.com, click on Events ....Kiki called me last week to add your event :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 12 2005, 07:37 PM
> *sounds like you got the plan...get it and have it!!  Or do you want ot use our supplier?
> [snapback]2717100[/snapback]​*


we'll talk about it on the way to Pheonix.....but I would love to sponsor a trophy or plaque......


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

ill talk to the members...sounds like we cant miss this......whats goin on robert...much love


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

I'LL TALK TO DA CLUB AND C IF WE'LL B ABLE TO MAKE IT.... :thumbsup: IF WE DO NEED HELP WIT ANYTHING?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

What's up Max. :biggrin:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

Que onda homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup DVS....so no Pheonix?????


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Feb 25 2005, 12:56 PM
> *Que onda homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2776417[/snapback]​*


It's coming along. I think it might get painted next week. I have to get with John and go talk to Miguel


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 25 2005, 01:02 PM
> *sup DVS....so no Pheonix?????
> [snapback]2776452[/snapback]​*


  :tears: 
No I going to help my friend move that weekend.


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

hey uso4vida i got it posted on our site under events on may 1st right?


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

i got it, i'm all over it like a drunk driver!!!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Feb 25 2005, 02:04 PM
> *i got it, i'm all over it like a drunk driver!!!
> [snapback]2776709[/snapback]​*



Thanx a lot Flip...but sorry, I need you to make one change...and this announcement is for all to hear. 

VERY IMPORTANT---UCE CC Picnic has been changed to Saturday April 30th. The UOP Mecha show will be on Sunday May 1st. We just flopped days. They had some problems with their venue and between us we just decided to swap the days so that both events can prosper. We all want to support their organization and help them in any way we can so our club decided that it would be in our best interest to change the date. This shouldn't affect anyone since it was going to be a weekend long thing anyways. We sincerely hope that we don't cause any inconvenience to anyone, just come out on Saturday and support them at UOP on Sunday. Thanx for your time.
Robert


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Eh Flip, back to the topic...can you make that change for me??
Onelove Y Paz, 
Robert.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 27 2005, 09:15 AM
> *Thanx a lot Flip...but sorry, I need you to make one change...and this announcement is for all to hear.
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT---UCE CC  Picnic has been changed to Saturday April 30th.  The UOP Mecha show will be on Sunday May 1st.  We just flopped days.  They had some problems with their venue and between us we just decided to swap the days so that both events can prosper.  We all want to support their organization and help them in any way we can so our club decided that it would be in our best interest to change the date.  This shouldn't affect anyone since it was going to be a weekend long thing anyways.  We sincerely hope that we don't cause any inconvenience to anyone, just come out on Saturday and support them at UOP on Sunday.  Thanx for your time.
> ...


I just changed it on the main Impalas Events list, www.impalascarclub.com :thumbsup: don't forget to refresh the page if it's in your history so that it shows the updated info 

Sounds like it should be a great turn out


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

made the change


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE AT THIS FUNCTION....cant miss it


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Goodfellas will be there :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Feb 14 2005, 04:25 PM
> *I'LL TALK TO DA CLUB AND C IF WE'LL B ABLE TO MAKE IT.... :thumbsup: IF WE DO NEED HELP WIT ANYTHING?
> [snapback]2724913[/snapback]​*



Appreciate the offer Homie, but when you come to our fiesta, you are our guests...we got it!!  Just show up and enjoy the surroundings!! Hope you and your familias can make it.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanx to all of your replies, it helps with the planning. I want to extend our invitation out to all lowriders and their families to hang out with all the cool gente that have already replied and those about to!!  Remember the date change...Saturday, April 30th. :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i will try to get some of our guys out there  



> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 10 2005, 05:54 PM
> **bump*
> [snapback]2834959[/snapback]​*


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

how did this get all the way to page 3??? :uh: 

TTT


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 17 2005, 08:51 PM
> *how did this get all the way to page 3??? :uh:
> 
> TTT
> [snapback]2866488[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: Sorry


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

SOCIOS....will be there.... can't wait......  
TTT


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

See...that's all I needed, a little help from my friends!

ttt


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Mar 22 2005, 07:42 PM
> *
> [snapback]2890108[/snapback]​*


any extra barbeque chicken goes to the "feed scotty campaign". this goes for any sodas also. primarily strawberry. :uh:


----------



## gabriel1 (Aug 30, 2004)

is there a cost for spectators? how about the food?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 22 2005, 08:26 PM
> *any extra barbeque chicken goes to the "feed scotty campaign". this goes for any sodas also. primarily strawberry. :uh:
> [snapback]2891398[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

This will be a GREAT summer kick off for sure!


----------



## JR1 (May 5, 2003)

DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED TO SAT. APRIL 30 2005


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Back to page 1 

Hey Drac resize the pic.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 23 2005, 08:44 PM
> *:uh:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2896121[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gabriel1_@Mar 23 2005, 02:39 PM
> *is there a cost for spectators? how about the food?
> [snapback]2895549[/snapback]​*



Just got to pay to get into the park and the food for non participants is a measly 2 bucks. 
Onelove Y Paz,
Robert


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 17 2005, 07:51 PM
> *how did this get all the way to page 3??? :uh:
> 
> TTT
> [snapback]2866488[/snapback]​*


ttt


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR1_@Mar 23 2005, 05:50 PM
> * DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED TO SAT. APRIL 30 2005
> [snapback]2896586[/snapback]​*


you could count us in .... LUXURIOUS CC will be there ..


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

INSPIRATIONS WILL B THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

WHATSUP DRAC!!!! SAN BERDOO IS COMIN BRO. CANT WAIT. POUTY FAAAAACE ON THE ROAD AGAIN.. :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Just for everyone to know...the picnic will go from 10:30am to 4 pm. If you wanna show up early to set up your ride and insure of a good spot, we will let you in about 8:30 (no saving spots). 
Also, with the recent events that have come to light with Chago, we are going to have a 50/50 raffle with all the proceeds from that going to Chago's fundraiser or bank account. There will be a regular raffle, so everyone bring a couple of extra bucks so we can do more for Chago.
April 30th, Oak Grove Regional park, Stockton, CA...be there!
Onelove Y Paz,
Robert  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

TTT .....


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

resurrect :0


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

cant wait


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 17 2005, 07:51 PM
> *how did this get all the way to page 3??? :uh:
> 
> TTT
> [snapback]2866488[/snapback]​*


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 10 2005, 01:01 PM
> *resurrect :0
> [snapback]2978851[/snapback]​*


HI ROB :wave: IS THERE ANY SPACE FOR ME AND THE LOW V??????

HAHAHAAA SOUNDS LIKE WE MIGHT JUST HAVE TO TAKE A TRIP OUT TO THE VALLEY HOMIE!!!!!

TELL KITA, ONE LOVE BABY!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HERE YOU GO  

[attachmentid=147559]




> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 24 2005, 02:01 PM
> *Back to page 1
> 
> Hey Drac resize the pic.
> [snapback]2900694[/snapback]​*


----------



## Fascinating_sounds (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jan 28 2005, 07:44 PM
> *We know it has been a while, but the time is finally here.  The entire Northern California region of UCE CC is hosting our family picnic at Oak Grove Regional Park in Stockton, CA.  The date will be Sunday, May 1, 2005.  We will be getting a flyer out in the near future, I just wanted to let everyone know.  There will be no organized hop, but the overflow parking area is big enough for those that want to nose up.  Show cars only will be permitted in the parking area adjacent to the picnic area, so shine 'em up.  All clubs are welcome, but if you could possibly let us know if you are coming, it would be appreciated.  Of course we all know how we ride so there will be no alcohol permitted, and leave your attitudes at home.  This is a family event, so load up the kids as we will have jumpers and activities for them also.  Just pm me for more info or flyer info...when we print them up.
> Hope to see all of you there, everyone is welcome.
> Onelove Y Paz,
> ...


 WHAT`S UP ROBERT : DO YOU NEED A DJ FOR MAY 1ST. IF SO GIVE ME A CALL DJ FRANK PEREZ (408)561-3583


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fascinating_sounds_@Apr 15 2005, 05:26 AM
> *WHAT`S UP ROBERT : DO YOU NEED A DJ  FOR MAY 1ST.                                                            IF SO GIVE ME A CALL DJ FRANK PEREZ (408)561-3583
> [snapback]3003769[/snapback]​*



DJ Frank...thanx for the offer, we got it all taken care of. One of our members from here is a DJ, but maybe he might need a break to get some asada down, and we could have a "guest DJ"!! Hope that you can make the picnic, la fiesta is gonna be cool, and it sounds like we are going to have a lot of ppl.
Robert


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

two weeks to go!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 16 2005, 07:21 AM
> *two weeks to go!! :0  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3008790[/snapback]​*


TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

MAN ROB, I WAS ON A DIET FOR A MINUTE. UNTIL I WENT TO TOMMYS CRIB. :uh: THE CHILE VERDE WAS OFF THE HOOK!!

IF ITS TWO BUCKS A PLATE, GOOD THING YOU GUYS ARE DOING CASH ONLY.. 

I MIGHT OVERDRAFT MY ACCOUNT :uh: :uh: :biggrin: 

ONE LOVE BIG TIMER, ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SUMMER.


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 20 2005, 05:35 PM
> *MAN ROB, I WAS ON A DIET FOR A MINUTE. UNTIL I WENT TO TOMMYS CRIB.  :uh: THE CHILE VERDE WAS OFF THE HOOK!!
> 
> IF ITS TWO BUCKS A PLATE, GOOD THING YOU GUYS ARE DOING CASH ONLY..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Just a week away. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

YUP YUP


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

seven more days and I STILL hear raindrops on my skylight! :angry: :angry: WTF, but all is clear for next weekend. Cya all there.
Robert


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

tTt


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

cant wait for this one  so what time does it start?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

See everyone out there :wave:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR1_@Mar 23 2005, 07:50 PM
> * DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED TO SAT. APRIL 30 2005
> [snapback]2896586[/snapback]​*


Damn!! who's that handsome devil there at the bottom......hhhmmm I may have to go over there now


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Apr 27 2005, 10:31 AM
> *Damn!! who's that handsome devil there at the bottom......hhhmmm I may have to go over there now
> [snapback]3059874[/snapback]​*


You should come up bro. It's only an 8 hour drive without a trailer.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 27 2005, 01:14 PM
> *You should come up bro. It's only an 8 hour drive without a trailer.
> [snapback]3060406[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that was cool bro, you know, I actually feel that exact same way


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

So it's at Oak Grove NOT oak park...right? I'll see you guys out there...I should be there with the Kutty. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh yeah....what time does it start?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

One more day. :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 29 2005, 09:40 AM
> *One more day.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3071927[/snapback]​*


Can't wait...get your cars shined up and batteries charged 

uffin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Me and my man will be there with his CC (LuxuriouS), I'll be reppin Impalas Nor Cal! U know how we do!!! 

.....and Impalas Modesto and Stockton Chapters will be there from what I hear.... I'll proabbly take the daily driver tho


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 29 2005, 05:06 PM
> *Me and my man will be there with his CC (LuxuriouS), I'll be reppin Impalas Nor Cal! U know how we do!!!
> 
> .....and Impalas Modesto and Stockton Chapters will be there from what I hear.... I'll proabbly take the daily driver tho
> [snapback]3074293[/snapback]​*



DAILY DRIVER THATS NO FUN. TAKE YOUR MANS 50 TROKITA.....


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Apr 29 2005, 04:15 PM
> *DAILY DRIVER THATS NO FUN.  TAKE YOUR MANS 50 TROKITA.....
> [snapback]3074352[/snapback]​*


You talk him into it


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

See you guys tomorrow. 

Everyone have a safe trip.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Change of plans, were taking the 64, I hope the weather is cool


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

MAN I JUST HEAR THE B.B.Q WAS MOVED TO SATURDAY, INSTEAD OF SUNDAY.... DAM !!!! I WANTED TO GO....I GOT TO PAINT A CAR TOMOROW, THAT I HAD PLANED FOR WEEKS, SO I CAN'T CHANGE MY PLANS.... WELL I HOPE IT TURNS OUT GREAT....WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR....POST SOME PICS....


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll be there....in the daily!


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 29 2005, 06:20 PM
> *Change of plans, were taking the 64, I hope the weather is cool
> [snapback]3074575[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Whats a good time to show up? Anyone from Salinas area going?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

LOW CREATIONS C.C. will be out there early.


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Taking off right now. uffin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

UCE throws a mean picnic.... it was very good! Pictures coming soon!


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

:biggrin: 



> *UCE throws a mean picnic.... it was very good! Pictures coming soon!*


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

wanna say thanks to UCE for throwing such a great bbq from all of the luxurious family ... it was a good turn out ....also it was great talking to u kita ... hope to see u at the next get together ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Post some pics, please. Heard was a very good turn out, myself had to work and couldn't make it after all. I was in touch through out the day to see how everything was and they said it was off the hook and had a good time. I would like to say in behalf of LOW CREATIONS C.C. a very special thanks to UCE for throwing this for everybody and kicking of the show season with a bang. Thank you again UCE C.C. :biggrin: 





PLEASE POST SOME PICS.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Got it covered!  



BBQ Pics by 72Kutty


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Apr 30 2005, 06:18 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3078302[/snapback]​*


dog i know you took more pics


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

I know that there are more pix out there...post em up! :0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

GREAT JOB UCE!!! WE ALL HADS A GOOD TIME OUT THERE SATURDAY.


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

THANKS UCE C.C. FROM THE AZTECAS C.C. FAMILY FOR A GREAT GET TOGETHER SATURDAY LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Javier and Jenn on there way to UCE'S BBQ.
[attachmentid=161910]
[attachmentid=161911]


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

This a few of LUXURIOUS riding out to Stockon.
[attachmentid=161913]
[attachmentid=161915]


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

[attachmentid=161917]
[attachmentid=161918]
[attachmentid=161919]


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

[attachmentid=161920]
[attachmentid=161921]
[attachmentid=161922]


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

[attachmentid=161923]
[attachmentid=161924]
[attachmentid=161925]


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

[attachmentid=161926]
[attachmentid=161927]
[attachmentid=161928]


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

[attachmentid=161929]
[attachmentid=161930]
[attachmentid=161931]


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Great pics Liz!


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

[attachmentid=161932]
[attachmentid=161933]
[attachmentid=161935]


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

[attachmentid=161936]
[attachmentid=161937]
[attachmentid=161938]


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 3 2005, 10:12 AM
> *Great pics Liz!
> [snapback]3088875[/snapback]​*


Thanks Jenn for coming over to show me how to fix the pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

[attachmentid=161939]
Javier getting his butt kick in Dominos.
[attachmentid=161940]
My son just chilling after eating.
[attachmentid=161941]


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

[attachmentid=161943]
[attachmentid=161944]
[attachmentid=161945]


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Here are some the plaques that I got sorry that I could not get all the Clubs that were out there. Thanks for the invite we had a really good time. 
[attachmentid=161948]
[attachmentid=161949]
[attachmentid=161950]
[attachmentid=161951]
[attachmentid=161952]
[attachmentid=161956]


----------

